# Root Canal



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I need one... It scares me. Extraction is not an option.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Are you asking for recommends of dentists that do it?

I go to Dr. Sandra Lee @ Times Square Unit 63, 550 Hwy 7 East, Richmond Hill, L4B 3Z4, 905-886-8678. I've never had a root canal done before (knock on wood x 2) as my teeth are healthy and in check but Dr. Sandra and her assistants are very patient when I'm there giving me extra time as I've got some sensitivities with one of my teeth. I'm not sure of the pricing for the root canal tho but you may want to give them a call.

When I had my wisdoms out I asked for extra freezing when they asked if I did not feel anything yet. I wanted the extra freezing hit to help with the after effect so the wear off would not be as fast and I did not feel a thing while being awake to see it all happen. Was still painless a few hours after but I took my pain killers 1hr before the effects full wore off so I didn't have much of a painful recovery. 

Best of luck to you.


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Just do it. I waited too long and ended up with an infection to the bone, then had a reaction to the drugs and ended up terrified and in agony and pi**ed off cuz I looked like a lopsided chipmunk. To add insult to injury, I went over my coverage cap too so I had to pay for the friggin specialist out of pocket! Don't wait!


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

I have had 2 root canals and I must tell you the absolute horror it is....

Well I am kidding. Dentist have some amazing drugs and they numb your gums with a cotton swab before the needle, so you feel nothing and with the dark shades on and the tv or music the days of having any fear is long gone. It is just like a cavity but they dig the entire tooth out. the dentist will show you the shell of the tooth. They have smaller and smaller drilles that scoop the entire meat out of your tooth and then they pull the nerves out and then fill the entire thing up. having to dry the filling in steps. It will take some time to get freezing out and you may not want to chew on that side for a day or two but it's like getting a hair cut.

good luck,

everyone if your tooth hurts go to the dentist. when it stops hurting it's not better it's dead.


----------



## bae (May 11, 2007)

I've had several root canals (I'm a lot older than most of you) and I can tell you that they are no big deal -- no more pain during or afterwards than a filling, although they take longer to do. If you are concerned, take some acetaminophen or other favorite OTC painkiller beforehand. It's been demonstrated that taking pain killers before the pain is more effective than afterwards for many surgical procedures, including ones performed under general anaesthesia. It has to do with how the brain interprets pain messages from the nerves. But really, root canals are no big deal these days. Dentists use a new electronic device to determine where they are in the canal to avoid going too deep, and this lets them drill much smaller holes and preserve more of the tooth.

Btw, if you are concerned about pain, or any other aspect of the procedure, talk to the dentist about it. They really do want you to feel as calm and assured as possible. Fear of pain can make pain worse.


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

Simply put, they aren't fun and they aren't that bad. 

It really depends on the dentist/specialist and their supporting staff.
If they are well trained, your freezing will not hurt (given that they inject around the nerve and not into the nerve)

The freezing will last for about 4-5hrs depending which drug they use/what you request for and it also varies from person to person. 

**REMEMBER to take oral medication before you start feeling pain.**


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

I did one already. Not fun and it hurts a bit because I don't want to be put down. If you don't want to go through it awake ask for the gas.
It will feel weird for 1 or 2 weeks but not that big of a deal. Just one step worst that filling.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

I have had several root canals, no of which were at all painfull in the least. The last one was done by an Endodondic specialist and took about 15 minutes. There is no pain afterwards because there is no nerve left.


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

Zebrapl3co said:


> I did one already. Not fun and it hurts a bit because I don't want to be put down. If you don't want to go through it awake ask for the gas.
> It will feel weird for 1 or 2 weeks but not that big of a deal. Just one step worst that filling.


Agree with the weird feeling.

It's better to be awake rather than fully out if you can handle it.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I have a dentist who is competent. I know my husband had a root canal, perhaps an absess... I remember they had to cap it, and get him on antibiotics and we had to go to my parents so did not get the antibiotics in time and he was in excruciating pain. we got back to the dentist, they reopened it, drained it and sealed it up, urged him not to wait to get the drugs and then when that was all said and done, he got the filling done. Or something like that. I just been a bit fearful. I know this dentist knows how to do the kneedle, apparently he practices on himself to get it right. I have no coverage, so this is going out of pocket. 

The story behind the tooth is, when I was in highschool, the molar broke. I was eating a carrot (like I often do) and I was on my way to co-op. One whole quarter of the molar broke and was filled a few days later. The Dentist ground the tooth's sharp edges down without anesthetic because it was causing my tongue to get cut. Needless to say, that hurt, and I have yet to forget it. 

It appears that the tooth around that filling is acting up, and it's time to remove and fix it.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Yah the topical creme/gel they use to numb the gum area takes about 3-5mins as I recall it as I was not fond of needles. Tho I remember the dentist saying that topical treatment before they give you the freezing needle only numbs ~1mm which is enough for the freezing needle to inject a little without feeling the needle enter.

I recall about 6 times that needle was inserted as I wanted the freezing to take effect before they put the needle deeper or around the working area so I would not feel the needle. I was never fond of needles and it helps if your dentist is patient like that if you're rather sensitive. 

Hope your dentist trip is pain free


----------



## bae (May 11, 2007)

An abcessed tooth is said to be one of the most painful conditions, so it's not surprising that your husband had such a bad experience. Antibiotics are not given out as casually as they were in the past, so when they are prescribed for you, you really need to get started on them ASAP.

In your case, it sounds like you may just have some decay under the filling. If bacteria can get under the filling they may attack the nerve, which hurts. If they keep going they can infect the bone under the root, which forms an abcess which not only *really* hurts, but can cause other trouble as the bone deteriorates and bacteria get into the blood stream. So it's important to get the tooth seen to while it's still a local and not very serious problem.

As for pain or weird feeling for a time after the root canal, this is the same phenomenon as the 'phantom limb' effects that amputees experience. The brain is a little confused because it's no longer hearing from the nerve in the tooth, so makes some 'guesses' about it. This effect wears off, and not everybody experiences it in the first place. Rubbing the gum with your finger, or wiggling the tooth a little sometimes makes it stop for a while. 

Talk to your dentist about your feelings. Dentists don't want their patients to be anxious or in pain and they are willing to accommodate you.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

The dentist said there may be decay under the filling, hence the pain. Wednedsay is my appointment.


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

Good luck


----------



## laurahmm (Apr 1, 2010)

I work in a dental office so it may not necessarily be a root canal as of yet... It may be possible to just remove the decay and fill the tooth. However, if the decay is too deep, you may have to get a root canal. But ask about your options first, ask them if its possible to just fill it without the root canal. This is bad to say, but sometimes dentist do work that isnt necessary because it pays more money (please note, I'm not saying all dentist are like that. There are many good and ethical dentists out there) Prior to coming to work here, I did have a deep filling that became infected and was told by my dentist at that time that I needed a root canal. My parents also went to this dentist and he pulled out 3 of my dad's teeth because he said they would eventually fall out. He wanted to do the same to my mom's teeth and she never went back and her teeth have been okay since then. I went to this dentist, the one I currently work for and she told me that it would be a very deep filling and that I may need a root canal in the future but she just removed the decay for me and then re filled it. It has been 5 years and I have not had to do a RCT on it yet. Also if it is a RCT, you have to ask how many canals it is. I know family dentist can do simple root canals but more complicated RCT may need to be done by a specialist. If you are just feeling an ache but not intense pain (if you are feeling intense pain at this point, then it probably is a RCT), you may just have the option of doing a filling. I dont know if money is an issue or not, but a good department is the UofT division. Procedures are done by the professors with the students assisting. They are done at half the cost, however, you need to have alot of time on your hands. You can either get a referral from your dentist and go straight to the specialist divisions (implant, periodontics, RCT is endodontics) etc or you can go there and get assessed and then the students will decide what needs to be done and what division you need to see (this procedure takes longer than a referral from your dentist). If you need the information for the UofT dental clinic, just PM me and I will give you the information. Goodluck!!! 

Laura


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Send me the information, laura. Because my tooth is not hurting all the time. It's super sensitive to cold, and sometimes hot or air. 

I wonder if I could get a second opinion from a different dental clinic or what. IF I do not need a root canal, I would prefer it. Money is an issue. I'm pretty broke


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

I agree with Laura, if money is an issue then goto UofT and have it done but again like she said it will take up a lot of your time. I know people that have spent the whole day there just getting their teeth cleaned and they usually tell you to come back 3-4 times to finish it all up. In your case it's different. Don't know how urgent you want to get it done but they currently have exams now (at least the 2nd and 3yr dent students).


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Right now, what I think I am gonna do is get a second opinion from a different dental office. See what they say, then see if i can get a referral. Because the tooth is not hurting as much as it was 2 weeks ago. I will get something done, but I want to make sure a root canal IS the correct optionl. Extraction is Not an option. If it's just a filling, I'll get it done locally, if it's root canal, I will see about U of T.


----------



## laurahmm (Apr 1, 2010)

Sent you a PM with the information. 


Goodluck!


Laura


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

laurahmm said:


> Sent you a PM with the information.
> 
> Goodluck!
> 
> Laura


Hey Laura could I get a copy of the UofT info as well? I have a family member who may need some dental work done in the near future. Thanks.


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Wow, another reason why this site is so awesome....


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Thanks. I will see if I can get a second opinion, candle the appointment for wednesday until I can decide what is going on. I have found I am not experiancing pain drinking cold water nearly as bad as I was. Not saying I do not have a problem, but I am starting to doubt the necessity of a root canal.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Thank you laura for your suggestions. I went and got a second opinion. The dentist checked it out and said it looks okay, aside of the huge filling which she said really should have been a crown cap. She said that the ligament near the base of the root in question appeared to have pulled away a little. She said she wishes to monitor it and should anything change to contact her ASAP. She sees no need for either an extraction or a root canal at this point. I might keep this one.


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Yay! Great news!


----------



## laurahmm (Apr 1, 2010)

Thats good to hear  I'm glad everything worked out for you!


Laura


----------



## dp12345 (Sep 12, 2010)

as long as the tooth is not infected your find.
If it is only sensitiveness of the tooth you could use sensodyne to relieve the sensitiveness. Do not brush your teeth very strong this will not help. Use sensodyne just like ordinary toothpaste. BTW what tooth is involved. If it is the molars normally it has 3 roots and the success in doing root canal is about 60%. 

good luck.

dp


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I have to use other toothpastes since I absolutely loathe mint. the Tooth involved is lower left molar before the wisdom.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

I feel your pain....well actually I do feel pain....yaaahhh  I went out yesterday to deliver a cookie order(I make Scottish cookies) and the cold made my teeth ache....however by the time I got home, not only were they sensitive to the cold but actually aching a good deal....this went on for hours and got worse to the point I was swallowing any pain killers I could find in the cupboard(yes I know, you shouldn't do that, but when you are in extreme pain you do dumb things) 

They didn't really cut it, dummed it some but it felt like when your tooth needs a root canal, except it was from below the ear to the middle of my mouth in the front.

All night long its been aching, my dentist has me on anti-biotics and Tylenol 3 till Monday. I am wondering if I have TMJ or just a bone infection. I had a tooth extracted 2 months ago and had an infection in the gum afterwards, but since then, just an occassional ache, nothing like this baby.

Hopefully its just the nerve acting up from the cold I have to brush with Sensodyne after I eat because that nerve acts up if food gets trapped near the gum line. The tooth is tilted on its side, but otherwise still healthy so my Dentist (great guy and very good at keeping my teeth in my head) doesn't want to do anything to it.

Well we'll see on Monday. Glad yours has settled down and you don't need a root canal. Ive had several done, no pain whatsoever, my Dentist wiggles my lip while he puts the needle in and it actually distracts you, and you don't even know its in and done. 

Usually when my teeth hurt I go in and say DRILL the sucker out!!!


----------

